# changement de resolution ecran bloquée



## christphe (26 Mars 2005)

Bonjour
G3 gris Mac OS 9.1 ecran sony
Quand je change la résolution ,je me retrouve avec un écran gris , mac planté et je suis obligé de forcer le redémarage.
Si je change l'affichage couleur :meme chose.(passer en 256 couleurs par exemple)
J'ai jeté les prefs écran ,réinitialisé la pram ,passé un coup de norton ,vérifier l'adaptateur avec les petits curseurs qui se trouve sur la prise écran (il n'a pas l'air d'avoir bougé).
Si quelqu'un a une idée

Christophe


----------



## soleil22 (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens juste d'avoir le même problème que toi avec un imac G3 que j'ai récupéré : impossible de passer en 256 couleurs car sinon bug : écran tout gris.

As-tu trouvé la solution ???


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2008)

christphe a dit:


> Bonjour
> G3 gris Mac OS 9.1 ecran sony
> Quand je change la résolution ,je me retrouve avec un écran gris , mac planté et je suis obligé de forcer le redémarage.
> Si je change l'affichage couleur :meme chose.(passer en 256 couleurs par exemple)
> ...



La pile est dans quel état ?

Edit :

J'avais pas vu le déterrage !!!  :rose:


----------



## soleil22 (6 Octobre 2008)

Comment connaître l'état de la pile ? 

Merci.


----------

